# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  سبب الحزن والهم وعلاج داء العشق والأمراض النفسية

## مسلم طالب العفو

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وأله وبعد 
فقد استفحل هذه الأيام داء العشق والإختلاط وحب الزينة والشهرة والظهور والتعلق بالتزين فى قلوب الناس 
ولو لم يتحصل للإنسان هذا مرض نفسياً بسبب تعلق القلب بهذه المحبوبات
ويعانى من هذا ا**لمرض مسلمون وكفار ومشاهير 
حتى استشرى جداً وعظم المرض النفسى
فها هنا يعالج الإمام العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله هذا الداء
فقد ألف رحمه الله كتابين فى هذا الموضوع لما انتشر العشق عشق الصور... فماذا يقول فى زماننا؟؟
ألف كتاب الداء والدواء وكتاب روضة المحبين ونزهة المشتاقين لدفع ذلك الداء القاتل 
وهو داء المحبة سواء كانت محبة أشخاص أو غير أشخاص من متاع الدنيا فإنها تشقى وتعذب
ننقل منه فصول متجددة بإذن الله 
وننصح الإخوة بقراءة الكتابين الفذين فى مادتهما 
رحمة الله على شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم وشيخه على كا بينا ونصحا للأمة وكشفا الغطاء عن كثير من المسائل التى تلح  الحاجة لها
يقول فى* 
* روضة المحبين ونزهة المشتاقين
**والألم  والحزن والهم والغم ينشأ من عدم العلم بالمحبوب  النافع أو من عدم إرادته  وإيثاره مع العلم به أو من عدم إدراكه والظفر به  مع محبته وإرادته وهذا من  أعظم الألم ولهذا يكون ألم الإنسان في البرزخ وفي  دار الحيوان[الأخرة] بفوات محبوبه أعظم من ألمه بفواته في الدنيا من ثلاثة أوجه 
 أحدها معرفته هناك بكمال ما فاته ومقداره 
الثاني شدة حاجته إليه وشوق نفسه  إليه مع أنه قد حيل بينه وبينه كما قال الله تعالى وحيل بينهم وبين ما  يشتهون الثالث حصول  ضده المؤلم له فليتأمل العاقل هذا الموضع ولينزل نفسه  منزلة من قد فاته  أعظم محبوب وأنفعه وهو أفقر شيىء وأحوجه إليه فواتا لا  يرجى تداركه وحصل  على ضده فيا لها من مصيبة ما أوجعها وحالة ما أفظعها فأين هذه الحال من  حالة من يلتذ في الدنيا بكل ما يقصد  به وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى من الأكل  والشرب واللباس والنكاح وشفاء الغيظ  بقهر العدو وجهاد في سبيله فضلا عما  يلتذ به من معرفة ربه وحبه له وتوحيده  والإثابة إليه والتوكل عليه  والإقبال عليه وإخلاص العمل له والرضا به وعنه  والتفويض إليه وفرح القلب  وسروره بقربه والأنس به والشوق إلى لقائه كما في  الحديث الذي صححه ابن  حبان والحاكم وأسألك لذة النظر إلى وجهك والشوق إلى  لقائك وهذه اللذة لا  تزال في الدنيا في زيادة مع تنقيصها بالعدو الباطن من  الشيطان والهوى  والنفس والدنيا والعدو الظاهر فكيف إذا تجردت الروح وفارقت  دار الأحزان  والآفات واتصلت بالرفيق الأعلى مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من  النبيين  والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا ذلك الفضل من الله  وكفى  بالله عليما فإذا أفضى إلى دار النعيم فهنا لك من أنواع اللذة والبهجة   والسرور ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر فبؤسا وتعسا   للنفوس الوضيعة الدنيئة التي لا يهزها الشوق إلى ذلك طربا ولا تتقد نار   إرادتها لذلك رغبا ولا تعبد عما يصد عن ذلك رهبا فبصائرها كما قيل 
خفافيش أعشاها النهار بضوئه ... ولاءمها قطع من الليل مظلم 
تجول حول الحش إذا جالت النفوس العلوية حول العرش وتندس في الأحجار إذا طارت النفوس الزكية إلى أعلى الأوكار
**فلم تر أمثال الرجال تفاوتوا ... إلى الفضل حتى عد ألف بواحد 
فصل*
*وكل لذة أعقبت ألما أو منعت لذة أكمل منها فليست بلذة  في الحقيقة وإن غالطت النفس في الالتذاذ بها فأي لذة لآكل طعام شهي مسموم  يقطع أمعاءه عن قريب وهذه هي لذات الكفار والفساق بعلوهم في الأرض وفسادهم  وفرحهم فيها  بغير الحق ومرحهم وذلك مثل لذة الذين اتخذوا من دون الله  أولياء يحبونهم  كحب الله فنالوا بهم مودة بينهم في الحياة الدنيا ثم  استحالت تلك اللذة  أعظم ألم وأمره ومن ذلك لذة العقائد الفاسدة والفرح  بها  ولذة غلبة أهل الجور والظلم والعدوان والزنى والسرقة وشرب المسكرات  وقد  أخبر الله سبحانه وتعالى أنه لم يمكنهم من ذلك لخير يريده بهم إنما هو   استدراج منه لينيلهم به أعظم الألم قال الله تعالى [أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به  من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون] وقال تعالى [فلا تعجبك  أموالهم ولا أولادهم إنما يريد الله ليعذبهم بها في الحياة الدنيا وتزهق  أنفسهم وهم كافرون] 
فصل 
 وأما اللذة التي لا تعقب ألما في دار القرار  ولا توصل إلى لذة هناك فهي  لذة باطلة إلا لا منفعة فيها ولا مضرة وزمنها  يسير ليس لتمتع النفس بها  قدر وهي لا بد أن تشغل عما هو خير وأنفع منها في  العاجلة والآجلة وإن لم  تشغل عن أصل اللذة في الآخرة وهذا القسم هو الذي عناه النبي  بقوله كل [لهو يلهو به الرجل فهو باطل إلا رميه بقوسه وتأديبه فرسه وملاعبته  أهله فإنهن من الحق ]رواه  مسلم ولهذا كانت لذة اللعب بالدف في العرس جائزة  فإنها تعين على النكاح  كما تعين لذة الرمي بالقوس وتأديب الفرس على الجهاد  وكلاهما محبوب لله فما  أعان على حصول محبوبه فهو من الحق ولهذا عد ملاعبة  الرجل امرأته من الحق  لإعانتها على مقاصد النكاح الذي يحبه الله سبحانه  وتعالى وما لم يعن على  محبوب الرب تعالى فهو باطل لا فائدة فيه ولكن إذا لم  يكن فيه مضرة راجحة  لم يحرم ولم ينه عنه ولكن إذا صد عن ذكر الله وعن  الصلاة صار مكروها بغيضا  للرب عز و جل مقيتا عنده إما بأصله وإما بالتجاوز  فيه وكل ما صد عن اللذة  المطلوبة فهو وبال على صاحبه فإنه لو اشتغل حين  مباشرته له بما ينفعه  ويجلب له اللذة المطلوبة الباقية لكان خيرا له وأنفع

نتابع.*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال
ولما كانت النفوس الضعيفة كنفوس النساء والصبيان لا   تنقاد إلى أسباب اللذة العظمى إلا بإعطائها شيئا من لذة اللهو واللعب بحيث   لو فطمت عنه كل الفطام طلبت ما هو شر لها منه رخص لها من ذلك فيما لم يرخص   فيه لغيرها وهذا كما دخل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه على النبي وعنده  جوار  يضربن بالدف فأسكتهن لدخوله وقال هذا [رجل لا يحب الباطل]  فأخبر أن ذلك باطل  ولم يمنعهن منه لما يترتب لهن عليه من المصلحة الراجحة  ويتركن به مفسدة أرجح من  مفسدته وأيضا فيحصل لهم من التألم بتركه مفسدة  هي أعظم من مفسدته فتمكينهم  من ذلك من باب الرحمة والشفقة والإحسان  كما مكن النبي أبا عمير من اللعب  بالعصفور بحضرته ومكن الجاريتين من  الغناء بحضرته ومكن عائشة رضي الله عنها  من النظر إلى الحبشة وهم يلعبون  في المسجد ومكن تلك المرأة أن تضرب على  رأسه بالدف ونظائر ذلك فأين هذا من اتخاذ الشيوخ المشار إليهم المقتدى بهم  ذلك دينا وطريقا مع التوسع فيه غاية التوسع  بما لا ريب في تحريمه ونظير هذا  إعطاء النبي المؤلفة قلوبهم من الزكاة  والغنيمة لضعف قلوبهم عن قلوب  الراسخين في الإيمان من أصحابه ولهذا أعطى  هؤلاء ومنع هؤلاء وقال أكلهم إلى  ما جعل الله في قلوبهم من الغناء والخير  ونظير هذا مزاحه مع من كان يمزح  معه من الأعراب والصبيان والنساء تطييبا  لقلوبهم واستجلابا لإيمانهم  وتفريحا لهم فالنبي يبذل للنفوس من الأموال  والمنافع ما يتألفها به  على الحق المأمور به ويكون المبذول مما يلتذ به  الآخذ ويحبه لأن ذلك وسيلة  إلى غيره ولا يفعل ذلك مع من لا يحتاج إليه  كالمهاجرين والأنصار بل يبذل  لهم أنواعا أخر من الإحسان إليهم والمنافع في  دينهم ودنياهم ولما كان عمر  ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ممن لا يحب هذا  الباطل ولا سماعه ولا يحتاج أن  يتألف بما يتألف به غيره وليس مأمورا بما  أمر به النبي من التأليف على  الإيمان به وطاعته بكل طريق كان إعراضه عنه  كمالا بالنسبة إليه وحال النبي  رضي الله عنه أكمل
فصل 
 إذا عرف هذا فأقسام اللذات ثلاثة لذة جثمانية ولذة خيالية وهمية ولذة عقلية روحانية 
 فاللذة الجثمانية لذة الأكل والشرب والجماع وهذه اللذة يشترك فيها مع   الإنسان الحيوان البهيم فليس كمال الإنسان بهذه اللذة لمشاركة أنقص   الحيوانات له فيها ولأنها لو كانت كمالا لكان أفضل الإنسان وأشرفهم وأكملهم   أكثرهم أكلا وشربا وجماعا وأيضا لو كانت كمالا لكان نصيب رسل الله   وأنبيائه وأوليائه منها في هذه الدار أكمل من نصيب أعدائه فلما كان الأمر   بالضد تبين أنها ليست في نفسها كاملا وإنما تكون كما لا إذا تضمنت إعانة   على اللذة الدائمة العظمى كما تقدم فصل 
 وأما اللذة الوهمية الخيالية فلذة الرئاسة والتعاظم على الخلق والفخر والاستطالة عليهم* * وهذه اللذة وإن كان طلابها أشرف نفوسا من طلاب  اللذة الأولى فإن آلامها وما توجبه من المفاسد والمضار أعظم  من التذاذ  النفس بها فإن صاحبها منتصب لمعاداة كل من تعاظم وترأس عليه  ولهذا شروط  وحقوق تفوت على صاحبها كثيرا من لذاته الحسية ولا يتم إلا بتحمل مشاق وآلام  أعظم منها  فليست هذه في الحقيقة بلذة وإن فرحت بها النفس وسرت بحصولها وقد  قيل إنه  لا حقيقة للذة في الدنيا وإنما غايتها دفع آلام كما يدفع ألم  الجوع والعطش  وألم الشهوة بالأكل والشرب والجماع ولذلك يدفع ألم الخمول  وسقوط القدر  عند الناس بالرئاسة والجاه والتحقيق أن اللذة أمر وجودي يستلزم  دفع الألم  بما بينهما من التضاد 
فصل 
 وأما اللذة العقلية الروحانية  فهي كلذة المعرفة والعلم والاتصاف بصفات  الكمال من الكرم والجود والعفة  والشجاعة والصبر والحلم والمروءة وغيرها  فإن الالتذاذ بذلك من أعظم اللذات  وهو لذة النفس الفاضلة العلوية الشريفة  فإذا انضمت اللذة بذلك إلى لذة  معرفة الله تعالى ومحبته وعبادته وحده لا  شريك له والرضا به عوضا عن كل شيء  ولا يتعوض بغيره عنه فصاحب هذه اللذة في  جنة عاجلة نسبتها إلى لذات الدنيا  كنسبة لذة الجنة إلى لذة الدنيا فإنه  ليس للقلب والروح ألذ ولا أطيب ولا  أحلى ولا أنعم من محبة الله والإقبال  عليه وعبادته وحده وقرة العين به  والأنس بقربه والشوق إلى لقائه ورؤيته  وإن مثقال ذرة من هذه اللذة لا يعدل  بأمثال الجبال من لذات الدنيا ولذلك  كان مثقال ذرة من إيمان بالله ورسوله  يخلص من الخلود في دار الآلام 
*
*نتابع
*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال
فكيف بالإيمان الذي يمنع دخولها قال بعض العارفين من  قرت عينه بالله قرت به كل عين ومن لم تقر عينه بالله تقطعت نفسه على الدنيا  حسرات ويكفي  في فضل هذه اللذة وشرفها أنها تخرج من القلب ألم الحسرة على  ما يفوت من  هذه الدنيا حتى إنه ليتألم بأعظم ما يلتذ به أهلها ويفر منه  فرارهم من  المؤلم وهذا موضع الحاكم فيه الذوق لا مجرد لسان العلم وكان بعض  العارفين  يقول مساكين أهل الدنيا خرجوا من الدنيا ولم يذوقوا  طيب نعيمها  فيقال له وما هو فيقول محبة الله والأنس به والشوق إلى لقائه  ومعرفة أسمائه  وصفاته 
 وقال آخر أطيب ما في الدنيا معرفته ومحبته وألذ ما في الآخرة رؤيته وسماع كلامه بلا واسطة 
 وقال آخر والله إنه ليمر بالقلب أوقات أقول فيها إن كان أهل الجنة في مثل  هذه الحال إنهم لفي عيش طيب 
وأنت ترى محبة من في محبته عذاب القلب والروح  كيف توجب لصاحبها لذة يتمنى أنه لا يفارقه حبه كما قال شاعر الحماسة 
تشكى المحبون الصبابة ليتني ... تحملت ما يلقون من بينهم وحدي 
 فكانت لقلبي لذة الحب كلها ... فلم يلقها قبلي محب ولا بعدي 
 قالت رابعة شغلوا قلوبهم بحب الدنيا عن الله ولو تركوها لجالت في الملكوت  ثم رجعت إليهم بطرائف الفوائد 
وقال سلم الخواص تركتموه وأقبل بعضكم على بعض  ولو أقبلتم عليه لرأيتم العجائب
نتابع..*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

قال العلامة ابن القيم
  *وسر هذا  أن الطيرة [**التشائم**]      إنما تتضمن الشرك بالله والخوف من غيره وعدم التوكل عليه والثقة  به   كان   صاحبها غرضاً لسهام الشر والبلاء فيسرع نفوذها فيه لأنه لم يتضرع من      التوحيد والتوكل بجنة  واقية وكل من خاف شيئاً غير الله سلطه عليه كما   أن    من أحب  مع الله غيره عُذب به ومن رجا مع الله غيره خُذل من جهته   وهذه  أمور   تجربتها تغنى عن أدلتها ...مفتاح دار السعادة*


 * قال بعدها*
 *    ولذلك من خاف شيئاً غير الله سُلطه عليه وكان خوفه منه هو سبب تسليطه  عليه    ولو خاف الله دونه ولم يخفه لكان عدم خوفه منه وتوكله علي الله من  أعظم    أسباب نجاته منه وكذلك من رجا شيئاً غير الله حُرم ما رجاه منه  وكان رجاؤه    غير الله من أقوى أسباب حرمانه فإذا رجا الله وحده* *كان توحيد رجائه** أقوى أسباب الفوز بما رجاه أو بنظيره أو بما هو أنفع له منه والله الموفق للصواب
نتابع
*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال 
ومنها الإسراع إاليه فى السير وحث الركاب نحوه وطى المنازل فى الوصول إليه  والإجتهاد فى القرب والدنو منه وقطع كل قاطع يقطع عنه واطراح الإشتغال عنه  والزهد فيها والرغبة عنها والإستهانة بكل ما يكون سبباً لغضبه ومقته وإن جل  والرغبة في كل ما يدنى إليه وإن شق ...
قال
وهذه حال من أحب مع الله شيئاً سواه فإنه إلى الغاية يصير ولابد وسيبدوا له  إذا انكشف الغطاء أنه إنما كان مغروراً مخدوعاً بأمنية ظفرت نفسه بها مدة  حياته ثم انقطعت وأعقبت الحسرة والندامة .. فكل محبة لغير الله عذاب على  صاحبهاوحسرة عليه إلا محبته 
نتابع ان شاء الله*

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

جزاكم الله خيرا على نقل هذه الدرر
 احب ان اضيف (للاستفادة) قال يرحمه الله في كتابه "زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد" _ حول فضيلة الصبر :

(وإذا تأملتَ مراتب الكمال المكتسب في العالَم , رأيتَها كلها منوطة بالصبر , وإذا تأملتَ النقصان الذي يُذم صاحبه عليه , ويدخل تحت قدرته , رأيته كله من عدم الصبر , فالشجاعة والعفة , والجود والإيثار , كله صبر ساعة)

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

أحسن الله إليكم أخانا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب الغالى*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*يا من يبحث عن السعادة.. هنا السعادة.*
* قال الإمام العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله ((إن   في  القلب شعث : لا يلمه إلا الإقبال على الله، وعليه وحشة: لا يزيلها  إلا   الأنس به في خلوته، وفيه حزن : لا يذهبه إلا السرور بمعرفته وصدق  معاملته،   وفيه قلق: لا يسكنه إلا الاجتماع عليه والفرار منه إليه، وفيه  نيران حسرات  :  لا يطفئها إلا الرضا بأمره ونهيه وقضائه ومعانقة الصبر على  ذلك إلى وقت   لقائه ، وفيه طلب شديد: لا يقف دون أن يكون هو وحده المطلوب  ، وفيه فاقة:   لا يسدها الا محبته ودوام ذكره والاخلاص له، ولو أُعطى الدنيا وما فيها لم تسد تلك الفاقة أبدا!!))*
* وقال (فإن ذوق مثاقيل الذر من حلاوة الإيمان لا تعادل لذات الدنيا بأسرها)* 
* لا تتلفت تبحث عنها فى معاصى الله*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال فى روضة المحبين
 وأما الرغبة في الله وإرادة وجهه والشوق إلى لقائه فهي  رأس مال العبد   وملاك أمره وقوام حياته الطيبة وأصل سعادته وفلاحه ونعيمه  وقرة عينه ولذلك   خلق وبه أمر وبذلك أرسلت الرسل وأنزلت الكتب ولا صلاح  للقلب ولا نعيم  إلا  بأن تكون رغبته إلى الله عز و جل وحده فيكون هو وحده  مرغوبه ومطلوبه   ومراده كما قال الله تعالى فإذا فرغت فانصب وإلى ربك فارغب  وقال تعالى ولو أنهم رضوا ما آتاهم لله ورسوله وقالوا حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله ورسوله إنا إلى الله راغبون
ومن كانت رغبته في الله كفاه الله كل مهم وتولاه في  جميع أموره ودفع عنه مالا يستطيع دفعه عن نفسه ووقاه وقاية الوليد وصانه من  جميع الآفات ومن آثر الله على غيره آثره الله على غيره ومن كان لله كان  الله له حيث لا يكون لنفسه ومن عرف الله لم يكن شيء أحب إليه منه ولم تبق  له رغبة فيما سواه إلا فيما يقربه إليه ويعينه على سفره إليه 
 ومن  علامات المعرفة الهيبة فكلما ازدادت معرفة العبد بربه ازدادت هيبته له  وخشيته إياه كما قال الله تعالى إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء أي  العلماء به وقال النبي أنا أعرفكم بالله وأشدكم له خشية 
ومن عرف الله صفا  له العيش وطابت له الحياة وهابه كل شيء وذهب عنه خوف المخلوقين وأنس بالله  واستوحش من الناس   وأورثته المعرفة الحياء من الله والتعظيم له والإجلال  والمراقبة والمحبة   والتوكل عليه والإنابة إليه والرضا به والتسليم لأمره  وقيل للجنيد رحمه   الله تعالى
** إن   ها هنا أقواما يقولون إنهم يصلون إلى البر بترك  الحركات فقال هؤلاء   تكلموا بإسقاط الأعمال وهو عندي عظيم والذي يزني ويسرق  أحسن حالا من الذي   يقول هذا فإن العارفين بالله أخذوا الأعمال عن الله وإلى  الله رجعوا فيها   ولو بقيت ألف عام لم أنقص من أعمال البر شيئا 

 وقال يحيى بن معاذيخرج العارف من الدنيا ولا يقضي وطره من شيئين بكاؤه  على نفسه وشوقه إلى ربه 
*
*وقال بعضهم 
*
*لا يكون العارف عارفا حتى لو أعطي ملك  سليمان لم يشغله عن الله طرفة عين
*
*وقيل العارف أنس بالله فاستوحش من غيره  وافتقر إلى الله فأغناه عن خلقه وذل لله فأعزه في خلقه 

 وقال ذو النون لكل شيء عقوبة وعقوبة العارف انقطاعه عن ذكر الله 
 وبالجملة فحياة القلب مع الله  لا حياة له بدون ذلك  أبدا ومتى واطأ اللسان  القلب في ذكره وواطأ القلب  مراد حبيبه منه واستقل  له الكثير من قوله وعمله  واستكثر له القليل من بره  ولطفه وعانق الطاعة  وفارق المخالفة وخرج عن كله  لمحبوبه فلم يبق منه شيء  وامتلأ قلبه بتعظيمه  وإجلاله وإيثار رضاه وعز عليه  الصبر عنه وعدم  القرار دون ذكره والرغبة  إليه 
*
*
 والاشتياق إلى لقائه ولم يجد الأنس إلا بذكره وحفظ حدوده وآثره على غيره فهو المحب حقا 
*
*
 وقيل أوحى الله إلى داود عليه السلام يا داود إني حرمت  على القلوب بان يدخلها حبي وحب غيري*
* وأجمع العارفون كلهم أن المحبةلا تصح  إلا بالموافقة حتى 
*
*
*
*قال
 ولو لم يكن في محبة الله إلا أنها تنجي محبه من عذابه لكان ينبغي للعبد أن لا يتعوض عنها بشيء ابدا وسئل بعض العلماء 
 أين تجد في القرآن أن الحبيب لا يعذب حبيبه فقال 
 في قوله تعالى وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه قل فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم الآية 
 وقال الإمام أحمد حدثنا إسماعيل بن يونس عن الحسن رضي الله عنه أن النبي قال والله لا يعذب الله حبيبه ولكن قد يبتليه في الدنيا 
*
*
 ويكفي في الإقبال على الله تعالى ثوابا عاجلا أن الله  سبحانه وتعالى يقبل   بقلوب عباده إلى من أقبل عليه كما أنه يعرض بقلوبهم عمن  أعرض عنه فقلوب   العباد بيد الله لا بأيديهم 
نتابع..*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

______________

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال الإمام العلامة شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم فى طريق الهجرتين
*
*والمرتبة الثانية من التعبد أن يعامل كل اسم بمقتضاه فيعامل سبقه* 
*
*
* تعالى بأوليته لكل شيء وسبقه  بفضله وإحسانه الأسباب كلها بما يقتضيه ذلك من أفراده وعدم الالتفات إلى  غيره والوثوق بسواه والتوكل على غيره فمن ذا الذي شفع لك في الأزل حيث لم  تكن شيئا مذكورا حتى سماك باسم الإسلام ووسمك بسمة الإيمان وجعلك من أهل  قبضة اليمين وأقطعك في ذلك الغيب عمالات المؤمنين فعصمك عن العبادة للعبيد  وأعتقك من التزام الرق لمن له شكل ونديد ثم وجه وجهة قلبك إليه سبحانه دون  ما سواه فاضرع إلى الذي عصمك من السجود للصنم وقضى لك بقدم الصدق في القدم  أن يتم عليك نعمة هو ابتدأها وكانت أوليتها منه بلا سبب منك واسم بهمتك عن  ملاحظة الاختيار ولا تركنن إلى الرسوم والآثار ولا تقنع بالخسيس الدون  وعليك بالمطالب العالية والمراتب السامية التي لا تنال إلا بطاعة الله فإن  الله سبحانه قضى أن لا ينال ما عنده إلا بطاعته ومن كان لله كما يريد كان  الله له فوق ما يريد فمن أقبل إليه تلقاه من بعيد ومن تصرف بحوله وقوته  ألان له الحديد ومن ترك لأجله أعطاه فوق المزيد ومن أراد مراده الديني أراد  ما يريد ثم اسم بسرك إلى المطلب الأعلى واقصر حبك وتقربك على من سبق فضله  وإحسانه إليك كل سبب منك بل هو الذي جاد عليك بالأسباب وهيأ لك وصرف عنك  موانعها وأوصلك بها إلى غايتك المحمودة فتوكل عليه وحده وعامله وحده وآثر  رضاه وحده واجعل حبه ومرضاته هو كعبة قلبك التي لا تزال طائفا بها مستلما  لأركانها واقفا بملتزمها فيا فوزك ويا سعادتك إن اطلع سبحانه على ذلك من  قلبك ماذا يفيض عليك من ملابس نعمه وخلع أفضاله اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت  ولا معطي لما منعت ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد سبحانك وبحمدك 
**ثم تعبد له  باسمه الآخر بأن تجعله وحده غايتك التي  لا غاية لك سواه ولا مطلوب لك وراءه فكما انتهت إليه الأواخر وكان بعد كل  آخر فكذلك اجعل نهايتك إليه فإن إلى ربك المنتهى إليه انتهت الأسباب  والغايات فليس وراءه مرمى ينتهي إليه وقد تقدم التنبيه على ذلك وعلى التعبد  باسمه الظاهر وأما التعبد باسمه الباطن فإذا شهدت إحاطته بالعوالم وقرب  العبيد منه وظهور البواطن له وبدو السرائر وأنه لا شيء بينه وبينها فعامله  بمقتضى هذا الشهود وطهر له سريرتك فإنها عنده علانية وأصلح له غيبك فإنه  عنده شهادة وزك له باطنك فإنه عنده ظاهر 
 فانظر كيف كانت هذه الأسماء  الأربعة جماع المعرفة بالله وجماع العبودية له فهنا وقفت شهادة العبد مع  فضل خالقه ومنته فلا يرى لغيره شيئا إلا به وبحوله وقوته وغاب بفضل مولاه  الحق عن جميع ما منه هو مما كان يستند إليه أو يتحلى به أو يتخذه عقدة أو  يراه ليوم فاقته أو يعتمد عليه في مهمة من مهماته فكل ذلك من قصور نظره  وانعكاسه عن الحقائق والأصول إلى الأسباب والفروع كما هو شأن الطبيعة  والهوى وموجب الظلم والجهل والإنسان ظلوم جهول فمن جلى الله سبحانه صدأ  بصيرته وكمل فطرته وأوقفه على مبادىء الأمور وغاياتها ومناطها ومصادرها  ومواردها أصبح كمفلس حقا ....
*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/t167634/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/t170137/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال فى الجواب الكافى
الدعاء من أقوى الأسباب في دفع المكروه ، وحصول المطلوب ، ولكن قد يتخلف  عنه أثره ، إما لضعفه في نفسه ؛ بأن يكون دعاء لا يحبه الله لما فيه من  العدوان ، وإما لضعف القلب وعدم إقباله على الله وجمعيته عليه وقت الدعاء  فيكون بمنزلة القوس الرخو جداً ، وإما لحصول المانع من الإجابة من أكل  الحرام ورين الذنوب*

----------

